# Zombie Nativity



## dustin2dust (Aug 19, 2008)

OMG, I love this!!! I want one in my yard! 
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2014/12/2...-his-zombie-nativity-scene/?intcmp=latestnews


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Definitely an amusing take. I like how they gave him until the 26th to take it down, allowing it to remain up for Christmas, despite the complaints. I am always glad to see perpetually offended people _not_ get their way.


----------



## Tzaddi93 (Aug 1, 2013)

Well, isn't a zombie someone that comes back from the dead? I seem to recall reading such a story somewhere... 
Merry Krampusmas.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I think its cool as heck....but .....Its in poor taste.... 


I happened to have poor taste but that's beside the point.


Love your avatar Dust2dust.


----------



## bayoubrigh (Jan 12, 2007)

Pretty creative use of those zombie babies from Spirit. Also agree that the Dec. 26th deadline is perfect for him. I have seen a few Nightmare Before Christmas scenes and Grinch scenes with no complaints. It is pushing it a bit but I like it.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

bayoubrigh said:


> Pretty creative use of those zombie babies from Spirit. Also agree that the Dec. 26th deadline is perfect for him. I have seen a few Nightmare Before Christmas scenes and Grinch scenes with no complaints. It is pushing it a bit but I like it.


My sentiments exactly...


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

Offensive, BUT here in America, he should have the right to put this up on his own property. Period.


----------



## UnOrthodOx (Apr 24, 2007)

We've had a long history or putting Christmas lights on some of our props for the season. But, you have to keep other people's views in mind. 

Last year, Fred had been up as a scarecrow all year long...










And, when the kids wanted to wrap him up in lights for Christmas, I had to stop and say a dead guy on a broken cross at Christmas might not read so much as 'scarecrow'. 

So at least, we put his arms down...










So, while I like the display myself, no one should be shocked there were complaints. People take the season very seriously.


----------



## thenightmarefamily (Nov 20, 2014)

I think the set up is cool, but theres no way this guy set that up and figured that no one would complain. But as long as he is not breaking the law than he should be able to do whatever he wants on his own property, But i'm positive he did this soley for media attention. you know what they say bad publicity is still publicity.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

StanFam3 said:


> Offensive, BUT here in America, he should have the right to put this up on his own property. Period.


Sure, sure....BUT anywhere in America you should respect your neighbors; after all, it's the neighborly thing to do.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

UnOrthodOx said:


> And, when the kids wanted to wrap him up in lights for Christmas, I had to stop and say a dead guy on a broken cross at Christmas might not read so much as 'scarecrow'.


Hilarious line right there, UnOrthodOx.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

We either have a First Amendment right, or we don't. Are the neighbors, or even passerbys, going to dictate the perameters of that right? Once Pandora's Box is opened, that's it. 
This display might be distasteful to some, and even offensive, but there are no laws or ordinances being broke. Just look away.
IMO (which nobody gives a rats @ss & 2 tootsie rolls about) we have become a nation of whiners and ninnys


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

I don't know Punkineater....If I had that much loathing for my neighbors or perhaps a chip on my shoulder thinking no one has a right to dictate to me what I can and cannot do, then I would prolly do that. But I like my neighbors, I respect my neighbors and I like living in my neighborhood which is relaxing and not filled with stressful conflict....

Some people live on stress and are constantly in battle with someone or some thing. Life's too short for that BS......


On the other hand....If my neighbor was a jack wagon....


I might have a propane fueled flaming pentagram on 24/7.....



OK, It wouldn't be propane fueled...prolly just LED.....


Naw....I prolly wouldn't do that either but it would be cool....


----------



## Trex (Nov 6, 2010)

It's pretty funny, irreverent humor, reallly some people just take things far too seriously. Comediens and artists have been doing things like this for many years. I am with Punkineater, if you don't like it don't look at it!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

I love my neighbors, and I too care about keeping the peace. But I'd bet if they could actually SEE 
my Halloween setup(which is mostly not viewed from the front yard), several would think I should be 
institutionalized and probably avoid me  That would be the consequences of 
exercising my right, but it's STILL my right. 
There are SO many truly terrible things happening in people's lives 
and throughout the world, we should be focusing on those issues and not on zombie manger scenes.
I'm just sayin', we need to stop getting our panties in a twist over every little thing. 
I support the right of each and every one of us, whether it's my cup of tea or not, to free speech.
So I say to my Halloween family with a happy heart, Merry Christmas to all and a very Happy New Year!


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

punkineater said:


> We either have a First Amendment right, or we don't. Are the neighbors, or even passerbys, going to dictate the perameters of that right? Once Pandora's Box is opened, that's it.
> This display might be distasteful to some, and even offensive, but there are no laws or ordinances being broke. Just look away.
> IMO (which nobody gives a rats @ss & 2 tootsie rolls about) we have become a nation of whiners and ninnys


EXACTLY! 

People don't have a civil right to not be offended. He, however, does habe the right to such a display on his property.


----------



## StanFam3 (Oct 5, 2009)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> I don't know Punkineater....If I had that much loathing for my neighbors or perhaps a chip on my shoulder thinking no one has a right to dictate to me what I can and cannot do, then I would prolly do that. But I like my neighbors, I respect my neighbors and I like living in my neighborhood which is relaxing and not filled with stressful conflict....
> 
> Some people live on stress and are constantly in battle with someone or some thing. Life's too short for that BS......
> 
> ...


And that's YOU. You have these rights. 

This guy, on the other hand, should have the right to do as HE pleases as well.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

I lean towards "Just because you can, doesn't mean you should." When you are part of a community, I think bad taste trumps law. Where do you draw the line? At your Auschwitz E-Z Bake Oven display? Your July Fourth KKK lighted cross display? Your 9-11 flaming airplane mailbox? 

I'm not religious- and the display doesn't offend me personally- but it is in poor taste. I'd not put that in my front yard out of common respect for others in the community. But if my friends and family appreciated the zombie theme - no problem with it up and out of public view.


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

boo who? said:


> I lean towards "Just because you can, doesn't mean you should." When you are part of a community, I think bad taste trumps law. Where do you draw the line? At your Auschwitz E-Z Bake Oven display? Your July Fourth KKK lighted cross display? Your 9-11 flaming airplane mailbox?
> 
> I'm not religious- and the display doesn't offend me personally- but it is in poor taste. I'd not put that in my front yard out of common respect for others in the community. But if my friends and family appreciated the zombie theme - no problem with it up and out of public view.


Yes, I agree with you to an extent, but when it infringes upon the First Amendment, that's where I draw the line. I kind of liken it to getting bent out of joint by a program on tv-If I don't like it, I turn the channel. I personally wouldn't put up a zombie manger scene either, but the guy IS within his rights. 
The problem with erring on the side of bad taste, is that where DO you draw THAT line? What might offend me, might not offend you. I DO find many things offensive, but trying to make my opinion LAW is another matter. I am also not very political and find jackasses on both sides of the isle, but I do value the rights afforded to me by the Constitution.
If our rule of law was, say Communist or Sharia, there would be people knocking on our doors for even having THIS conversation.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

boo who? said:


> I lean towards "Just because you can, doesn't mean you should." When you are part of a community, I think bad taste trumps law. Where do you draw the line? At your Auschwitz E-Z Bake Oven display? Your July Fourth KKK lighted cross display? Your 9-11 flaming airplane mailbox?
> 
> I'm not religious- and the display doesn't offend me personally- but it is in poor taste. I'd not put that in my front yard out of common respect for others in the community. But if my friends and family appreciated the zombie theme - no problem with it up and out of public view.


What a great post.....

I agree with just about ever post on this thread, including Stanfam3's. I just would not do such a thing.


----------



## HalloweenieChallenge (Oct 8, 2014)

From the article:

"I wanted a Nativity and I worked with what I had,"

Yeah right! LOL


"My father hates it and anything bad that happens he blames it on that."

LOL


At least he knows the true reason for the season.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Personally, I think that the folks bellyaching should just be glad that they have their own freedoms and choices in decorating and are not dictated what can and cannot be done in _their_ displays. No one is forcing any of the offended to look, so suck it up, buttercup, and avert your eyes at the first moment of discontent. Besides, it could have been done _far_ more distastefully, having the zombies ripping the baby apart and in the process of devouring it; a normal version of the mother being maimed by the zombie baby; a monstrous camel attacking the parents; or any other variation.

I find it comical how it is admitted that pretty much every neighborhood in the area has violations to the code, yet they choose to single out this one man and make excuses justifying why they have not cited the others.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

*Evil displays equals evil mind? Evil intentions?*

None of us here can ever say or think that , can we? Is this the huge basic contention at work?
I have a display (or 2) in my haunted house, that might offend some people.
I don't have displays that offend me.
If I buckled-under to seemingly popular desires as far as what I Should have here, I wouldn't care for it, so I sure won't have them!
Maybe i just don't wish to be like everybody else? Maybe I feel my ideas are better and more fun for me?
If I pandered to seemingly popular concepts, i would not be "Happy" since I love doing,building my own ideas here.
Too much of our country have way too many Nannie laws which really just give someone who shouldn't care a weapon to beat you with .
If you live in a small town or a rural area where those types have not seen power of office yet, you are lucky.
Why should a law be able to dictate WHEN you put your garbage out to the curb? Who should care about this? Do they have nothing better to do with their minds, their time?
Some suburbs have enforceable rules that tell you how high your yard fence can be and what it has to be made of, and that you can not park your own brand new and shiny pick-up truck in the driveway or your own house! (Because.. it's a "TRUCK!" WOW!??

I used to take some art to the local art show. One time it was "The Last Elvis Impersonator" a figure in a half-folded wheelchair half rotted .
Some of the elderly women artists didn't like it. One day two raced in to see everything, zipped right passed their friends paintings (Boring?) and closely studied my exhibit for over 10 minutes, left without even glancing at anything else.. what "Good" is "Art" if nobody looks at it , or thinks it's worth looking at?
Yes, most of their things looked like "paint-by-numbers, I didn't MAKE them do that, free choices made on their part.
I also didn't paint pictures of barns or log cabins or clown faces.
The next year I painted a log cabin, with a Monkey trying to nail aluminum siding on it. yes I did.
The funny thing was I WON first place (some cash) many times there over the years...
I live in my own hometown, a small town. I don't offend my neighbors, i know because I take the time to ask them.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Based on the two mentioned, Gym, I would love to see some of your art. They both sound hilarious, and the elderly ladies rushing to and becoming fascinated by your 'Elvis' certainly is.


----------



## slash (Sep 9, 2010)

boo who? said:


> I lean towards "Just because you can, doesn't mean you should." When you are part of a community, I think bad taste trumps law. Where do you draw the line? At your Auschwitz E-Z Bake Oven display? Your July Fourth KKK lighted cross display? Your 9-11 flaming airplane mailbox?
> 
> I'm not religious- and the display doesn't offend me personally- but it is in poor taste. I'd not put that in my front yard out of common respect for others in the community. But if my friends and family appreciated the zombie theme - no problem with it up and out of public view.


I agree with you on this, I think he just did the display to get attention in my opinion. The guy who made the scene is on facebook he has 2 fan pages he is now asking to help him fund a "better" display for 2015 and funds to pay the township citations for having the structure. I don't think he should ask for money he should pay for it himself if he wants to have his display.


----------



## Cal78 (Nov 15, 2010)

Love this Display, He can Put it up in my Yard anytime.


----------



## SPOOKMART (Dec 27, 2012)

It's actually pretty pedestrian for so many people to take offense but location location.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

It's a lot easier to garner attention by trying to shock and offend people than by doing something constructive. If one is driven by an Everbody-Look-at-ME! need, that type of display does it. But--
While people have rights to their own yard displays, this seems pointlessly contentious and polarizing. Not that long ago, Christianity and Halloween celebrations coexisted quite nicely. I liked that, and I see no reason to exacerbate an Us vs. Them mentality. It seems quite childish to me to deliberately opt for an _in your face _message just because you can. Things operate so much more smoothly when neighbors get along. Someday the guy might want a variance to build a garage 6" closer to the property line than code, or he might want someone to keep an eye on his place while he's gone. Life is easier and more pleasant when people exercise a little restraint on occasion. I often just chuckle to myself about what I _could_ do...and let it go at that.

As far as whining over the little stuff-- We _all _do it, every one of us. It's just ever so much more annoying when we don't agree with the whiners. Read a few HF threads in October when the Christmas displays start going up in stores before Halloween. Sure, we could suck it up and look the other way, but we don't like it, so we whine. It's a human condition.


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

I Love Halloween, but I would never do this for Christmas. Seems very disrespectful to me, but to each their own.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

kprimm said:


> I Love Halloween, but I would never do this for Christmas. Seems very disrespectful to me, but to each their own.


Yep. In our neighborhood/ gated community, you sign a community living standard contract that governs how you have to conduct yourself when you are a resident.

You aren't supposed to do many things, and can get kicked out/fined for not abiding.

You are allowed to have holiday displays for 30 days for each holiday. I don't like living here, but we have to right now. I am sure many people don't have to go by any rules in their neighborhoods.

Consider this: http://clarksvillenow.com/local/fort-campbell-removes-disturbing-halloween-display/








FORT CAMPBELL, Ky. – Officials have confirmed that an offensive Halloween display at a Fort Campbell residence has been removed.

A ClarksvilleNow.com reader sent a photo of the display, which shows what appears to be a black family hanging from a tree in a yard on Litwin St. 

It wasn't a black family. It was inspired by this:









The people who live in the home only had black trash bags, though. The family that lives in the home with the "racist" display were asian or pacific islanders. They wanted to creep up their neighborhood.

I think the zombie nativity was awesome, but I probably would not put it in my yard at Christmas. I do a huge display at halloween with thousands of dollars worth of props, and at Christmas only do string lights and about 5 inflatables. I favor halloween mightily, but don't bleed it over into Christmas. I enjoy halloween decorating much more, but know "regular" and "normal" people like Christmas much more.


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Escalation! What to do Next time to get more attention? I always thought an obvious sniper in the tree beside my house would be a great attention-getter, especially if moved.. just a wee bit every so often , maybe seemed to be breathing?
I may have been inspired by the sounds of large guns shooting not to far away from the City Park and Graveyard, almost every night. I do hope it IS some "Season?" (Gets My attention!) Only maybe 500 feet away?
I don't like it.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

ooojen said:


> It's a lot easier to garner attention by trying to shock and offend people than by doing something constructive. If one is driven by an Everbody-Look-at-ME! need, that type of display does it. But--
> While people have rights to their own yard displays, this seems pointlessly contentious and polarizing. Not that long ago, Christianity and Halloween celebrations coexisted quite nicely. I liked that, and I see no reason to exacerbate an Us vs. Them mentality. It seems quite childish to me to deliberately opt for an _in your face _message just because you can. Things operate so much more smoothly when neighbors get along. Someday the guy might want a variance to build a garage 6" closer to the property line than code, or he might want someone to keep an eye on his place while he's gone. Life is easier and more pleasant when people exercise a little restraint on occasion. I often just chuckle to myself about what I _could_ do...and let it go at that.
> 
> As far as whining over the little stuff-- We _all _do it, every one of us. It's just ever so much more annoying when we don't agree with the whiners. Read a few HF threads in October when the Christmas displays start going up in stores before Halloween. Sure, we could suck it up and look the other way, but we don't like it, so we whine. It's a human condition.


well said....


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Countess No said:


> Yep. In our neighborhood/ gated community, you sign a community living standard contract that governs how you have to conduct yourself when you are a resident.
> 
> You aren't supposed to do many things, and can get kicked out/fined for not abiding.
> 
> ...


Those are really creepy displays !


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

oaklawn Crematory said:


> Those are really creepy displays !


I should have added that the bottom photo of the hanging family is from the movie Sinister. So the 'racist' family -that wasn't really racist- was just trying to recreate a scary moment from a scary movie. Sadly, their use of black trash bags got them all the wrong attention.

I think the zombie nativity is very well done. Dude should have put it in front of his haunted house business .


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Countess No said:


> I should have added that the bottom photo of the hanging family is from the movie Sinister. So the 'racist' family -that wasn't really racist- was just trying to recreate a scary moment from a scary movie. Sadly, their use of black trash bags got them all the wrong attention.
> 
> I think the zombie nativity is very well done. Dude should have put it in front of his haunted house business .


Again, an excellent point ! It was a great prop that was more appropriate to display at his business.


----------



## Scatterbrains (Nov 16, 2008)

I'm in the "just because you can doesn't mean you should" crowd too. I'd actually thought of doing something similar to that nativity, since I have all the props, but decided against it. I may still use Halloween props for Christmas decorations in the future, but I would avoid a nativity scene. A bunch of skellies going for a sleigh ride or working in Santa's toy shop wouldn't be a problem


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I would have all of the Skelly's patiently waiting for Santa at the fireplace, but he didn't show up, so they all starved to their deaths.
Their new Christmas clothes fit now.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Scatterbrains and Gym, you both have fantastic ideas. Next, we will be hearing about someone having a problem with one of your displays and going, "Hey, I know that person from Halloween Forum..."


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

What do you guys think about repainting a blow mold nativity set and turning it into a halloween decoration? I have been planning on turning Mary into a grieving widow in black,Joseph into a gravedigger because his staff looks like a shovel handle and the baby jesus looks like it would make a cute scarecrow baby. I've held back because of what people might say/think. Do you think it would get the same reactions as this guys zombie theme?

Here's a pic of the blowmolds to give you an idea
http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158514&d=1373692827


----------



## grandma lise (Apr 15, 2011)

Post deleted; can't find the original online article I wanted to reference. 

Lisa


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Deadna, intriguing thoughts regarding the bunch. Folks will get their panties in a bunch no matter what, so go with the conversions if you would prefer to. Personally, I think that they would look phenomenal redone how you are planning.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Deadna said:


> What do you guys think about repainting a blow mold nativity set and turning it into a halloween decoration? I have been planning on turning Mary into a grieving widow in black,Joseph into a gravedigger because his staff looks like a shovel handle and the baby jesus looks like it would make a cute scarecrow baby. I've held back because of what people might say/think. Do you think it would get the same reactions as this guys zombie theme?
> 
> Here's a pic of the blowmolds to give you an idea
> http://www.halloweenforum.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=158514&d=1373692827


If you re-do them so they don't look like nativity set characters, then it won't look like you're deliberately trying to yank anyone's chain. I don't think it would offend anyone who wasn't already offended by Halloween decorations in general.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Thanks Garth and OOOJEN. I'm just worried because of a senior complex across the street,old people tend to be more religious 
Not to mention a couple one house away who I like very much,the wife is a minister AND I have a church a few houses away in the other direction.
I make it known if it's brought up that I don't believe in anything religious so it may look like I'm just being flat out evil by painting these...lol!


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

Or afterwards just throw your hands up in the air and say:"Vandals! It must have been Vandals!"
Remember what Monte Python used to say:"Nobody expected the Spanish inquisition!"
Go ahead , give those thin blow molds a "soul!" Or maybe poke a small hole in the bottom and pour some cement in there, same thing!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Deadna said:


> What do you guys think about repainting a blow mold nativity set and turning it into a halloween decoration? I have been planning on turning Mary into a grieving widow in black,Joseph into a gravedigger because his staff looks like a shovel handle and the baby jesus looks like it would make a cute scarecrow baby. I've held back because of what people might say/think. Do you think it would get the same reactions as this guys zombie theme?]


Deadna,  I don't think it will get the same reaction. Although some folks will get offended at anything. So just do what you are comfortable with.

I did a monster baptism and got some negative comments from visitors. I have had people react negatively to a zombie minister I made... and had a father lecture me that my Santa turned gravedigger mentioned Hell (Item 4 on the list says 'Close the gates to hell'). I don't take offense. I didn't do it to offend. They were just themes that amused me. 
To each his own... Just so long as you know and can handle some negative reactions.





















To tell the truth, I've had people complain about my Snowtivity... I mean. I seriously think they are overthinking it.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

I like your setups, Hilda. People get upset over the darnedest things, and I truly do not understand, _at all_, how the snowpeople nativity could bother someone


----------



## dbruner (Aug 23, 2012)

Love the snowman nativity!


----------



## ichasiris (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm not religious (err, not Christian or Catholic religious) and think it's a really cool nativity, and I keep hearing people say this is offensive, however no one seems to be able to elaborate as to WHY it is offensive.

How are zombies offensive? Why is it offensive to use Halloween props and decorate them as people who may or may not have existed like a million years ago? Why do people even allow themselves to get offended?

I really just don't see why it's offensive.


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Hilda said:


> Deadna, I don't think it will get the same reaction. Although some folks will get offended at anything. So just do what you are comfortable with.
> 
> I did a monster baptism and got some negative comments from visitors. I have had people react negatively to a zombie minister I made... and had a father lecture me that my Santa turned gravedigger mentioned Hell (Item 4 on the list says 'Close the gates to hell'). I don't take offense. I didn't do it to offend. They were just themes that amused me.
> To each his own... Just so long as you know and can handle some negative reactions.
> ...


You don't have any real nativity pieces painted do you? I didn't recall seeing any and wondered why. 
I LOVE the snowtivity...that is adorable!


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Resident defies order to remove 'Zombie Nativity'

http://www.myfoxny.com/story/27730407/resident-defies-order-to-remove-zombie-nativity





























This is a well done prop grouping. I celebrate the birth of Christ and although I know I should be horribly offended, the haunter in me loves the production and display values in this scene. However, if this guy manages a haunt, I still think he should have put this scene near his haunt and drummed up the attention at his business. 

Although we know that busybodies and do-gooders and nose stickers are usually horrid, living in a neighborhood takes some give and take and tolerance, both ways. 

When I look at this guy's fb page, he has pictures of all the news trucks, reporters, interviews he is giving, etc. That is fine, but I still think that his haunt venue would have been better served with all this attention than his neighborhood.

If it were in my neighborhood, I 'd surely drive by it and think it is pretty cool.


----------



## Countess No (Sep 20, 2014)

Hilda said:


> Deadna, I don't think it will get the same reaction. Although some folks will get offended at anything. So just do what you are comfortable with.
> 
> I did a monster baptism and got some negative comments from visitors. I have had people react negatively to a zombie minister I made... and had a father lecture me that my Santa turned gravedigger mentioned Hell (Item 4 on the list says 'Close the gates to hell'). I don't take offense. I didn't do it to offend. They were just themes that amused me.
> To each his own... Just so long as you know and can handle some negative reactions.
> ...


That is a wonderful display. Anyone who has issues with the Snowtivity or the Santa gravedigger should be "boiled with his own pudding, and buried with a stake of holly through his heart. He should!"


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

Countess No said:


> That is a wonderful display. Anyone who has issues with the Snowtivity or the Santa gravedigger should be "boiled with his own pudding, and buried with a stake of holly through his heart. He should!"


That's my favorite line from the entire story (Though I actually love Christmas!)

I wouldn't think little kids would even equate the gravedigger with Santa. The red suit and the white beard are such a huge part of his look.
Deadna-- I think it's very decent of you to be sensitive to your neighbors. It's decorating at its best when the homeowner_ and_ the whole neighborhood can enjoy it!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Everyone wants their 15 minutes......I'm saving mine for when I hit the lottery.


----------



## boo who? (Feb 28, 2005)

If I hit the lottery, I'm not telling _anyone._


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

boo who? said:


> If I hit the lottery, I'm not telling _anyone._


I'm not going to hit the state lottery. I'm going to hit the Powerball where its a mandatory release of the name of the winner. Its all part of my carefully planned early retirement portfolio fund.


----------



## ooojen (Sep 4, 2014)

I'd really like to win, but there's that pesky requirement about buying tickets.


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

ooojen said:


> I'd really like to win, but there's that pesky requirement about buying tickets.


Yeah Jen...that first hurdle is brutal ain't it?


----------

